# BANDUNG | Projects & Construction



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

New Rendering Of* Trans Studio World Superblock Bandung*
(*Inc. 2 Towers of 4 & 5 Star Hotels @ 21 Fl...Exclusive Mal Expansion II...Office Tower...Big Theme Park & Citywalk *)



alterna said:


> Hasil rendering new BSM hehehe.... gak boleh beredar sih tapi demi berbagi deh.... *moga2 gak dimarahin bos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*New Progress Update*


WiWiWi said:


> pas lewat kemaren-kemaren ternyata buat trans hotel nya udah ada crane nambah satu lagi, jam 4


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*THE EDGE Progress Update*


v-sun said:


>


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Grand Royal Panghegar & Plaza Panasia*
Latest Update


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

From Indonesia SSC



dochan said:


> *Panasia*
> masih seperti ini
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*GRP*


dochan said:


> 30 Januari 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

Very progressive city


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

^^ thanx for share erran
i agree, bandung very progressive..but tangerang and batam more progressive than bandung 

*BANDUNG MONORAIL PROJECT PROPOSED (2010-2030)*


Ampelio said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Ampelio said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*GRP Update*
thank's for dochan :cheers:



dochan said:


> *GRAND ROYAL PANGHEGAR
> 09 02 2011*


----------



## WiWiWi (Jun 13, 2009)

TRANS STUDIO


WiWiWi said:


> Foto lama sih tapi gapapa lah


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

Thanx wi..

*FESTIVAL CITY* By Agung Podomoro Group



alterna said:


> Festival City






alterna said:


> *LAST UPDATE*


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

After *Jalak Harupat Stadium* ( built in 2002 )

















and now bandung looks for new stadium " *GEDE BAGE MAIN STADIUM* "
more bigger than JALAK HARUPAT STADIUM

_Render_









_Update ( January,07, 2011)_


----------



## rizki2lancer (Mar 6, 2010)

*New Apartment Project in Bandung*

*tamansari Panoramic Apartment*

Total Floor Aprox; 28 Fl (23+5 Parking Lot)
Location; Soekarno-Hatta Avenue

Banner










Model


----------



## dimasputra (Sep 3, 2009)

^^ stunning projects of *Trans Studio Bandung* and *Gedebage Main Stadium* kay: kay: go go Bandung!! 

@*D3Y*: Is that Jalak Harupat Stadium? Isn't that Gelora Sriwijaya in Palembang?


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

^^ If it so, pardon me, i found that from mbah google 

*GRP Update*


dochan said:


> *GRAND ROYAL PANGHEGAR
> 18/2/2011*


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*TRANS STUDIO BANDUNG*



Ampelio said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

^^
*UPDATE*



Wicak_15 said:


> Trans studio Bandung from far distances






cyberprince said:


> *20 Mei 2011*
> 
> 
> P5200005.JPG by me10lee83, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*List of Building in Bandung (12 Floors-Above)*



cyberprince said:


> Blue : Completed
> Red: Under-Construction
> Black: Unfinished Yet
> 
> ...


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Grand Royal Panghegar Update*
05 Juni 2011



cyberprince said:


> *Grand Royal Panghegar, 05 Juni 2011*
> 
> Bangunan hotel yang lama udah mulai direnov kayaknya
> 
> ...


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

u/c *GINO FERUCCI UPDATE*
05 Juni 2011



cyberprince said:


> *Hotel Ginno Ferucci, Braga (05 Juni 2011)
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*YOGYA KEPATIHAN EXTENSION *
05 Juni 2011



cyberprince said:


> *Yogya Kepatihan Extension (05 Juni 2011)*


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Trans Hotel and Ibis Hotel Construction Update
15 August 2011*





































_All photos are credited to *cyberprince* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1294339&page=61_


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Grand Royal Panghegar Update
16th August 2011*



dochan said:


>


----------



## cyberprince (Mar 4, 2009)

nice kay: keep update :cheers:


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

will do boss :cheers:


----------



## sonOFzeuz (Aug 8, 2011)

this city hve rate five stars for develoment, but this city need more repair the national roads and other public facilities!


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Paskal Hypersquare Superblock Phase II*













cyberprince said:


> Beberapa waktu kemaren gw sempet posting foto progress proyek pengembangan Paskal Hyper Square (kan udah dimulai tuh), nah gw penasaran kira2 ntar jadinya bakal sesuai konsep yang dulu ga ya (superblock).
> 
> Akhirnya gw googling dan nemu rendering proyek tersebut. Namanya "*PASKAL PROMENADE*". Tapi kok ternyata pengembangannya cuma ada ruko & mall aja ya? hotel & apartmentnya kemana? :bash: apa ini belum fix? atau cuma sekedar rendering?
> 
> ...


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*SITE LOCATION*



dochan said:


> Lokasinya persis di belakang Paskal Hypersquare


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*PASKAL PROMENADE EKSTERIOR*



cyberprince said:


> http://mussmaxs.blogspot.com/2011/03/paskal-promenade-exsterior.html


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*PASKAL PROMENADE STAGE*



cyberprince said:


> http://mussmaxs.blogspot.com/2011/03/paskal-promenade-stage.html


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*PASKAL PROMENADE INTERIOR*



cyberprince said:


> http://mussmaxs.blogspot.com/2011/03/paskal-promenade-interior-retail.html


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*PASKAL HYPERSQUARE*

* The very front of the superblock is a complex of shops that had long been completed. Access from Jalan Pasir Kaliki

* Food Market has now moved on the back end of this superblock.

* Location of the old Market Food + vacant land behindwould be potential candidates for The Promenade location (still land clearing + preparation). The Promenade is located in the center superblock and have access to Jalan Kebon Jati.



cyberprince said:


> * *Bagian paling depan* superblock ini merupakan komplek ruko yang sudah lama completed. Akses dari Jalan Pasir Kaliki.
> 
> * Food Market sekarang sudah dipindah di ujung *paling belakang* superblock ini. Jauh banget...
> 
> ...


----------



## ardimusica (Feb 1, 2011)

low rise bandung sangat stylish..bagus desainya,tp hi rise nya biasa2 aja..


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*MDPU (Mitra Dana Putra Utama) Office Tower 12 Floors*


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Construction has reached the eight floor on August 2011*




endar said:


> hari ini. sudah masuk pengerjaan lantai 8 . 5 fl to go.
> 
> 
> 1. dari jauh.
> ...


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Trans Hotel and Ibis Hotel Update
22 August 2011*




Ampelio said:


> Updates 22 Aug 2011, reaching 22nd floor and start constructing wall kay:


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

More Updates




Ampelio said:


> The new state-of-the-art BSM main entrance canopy
> 
> 
> ^^See how close the gap between the new u/c hotel buildings with the existing mall
> ...


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Glass instalation on Ibis Hotel*



endar said:


> 10. Kaca Ibis sudah mulai dipasang. ga nahan lihat warnanya.. sedangkan TH belum dipasang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*B A N D U N G | Grand Horison De Green Pasteur | Luxury Condotel & Apartment - 15 floors | Convention Hall | Water Park*

*B A N D U N G | Grand Horison De Green Pasteur | Luxury Condotel & Apartment - 15 floors | Convention Hall | Water Park*

Concept: Luxury Condominium Hotel *****
Developer: PT.Triputra Great Work
Architect: Ridwan Kamil
Contractor: PT Waskita Karya

Project data
Land Area: 32.202 m2
Total Building Area: 15.703 m2
Total Rooms: 395 units
Water Park: ± 7.500M2
Convention Hall: ± 6.500M2

Unit Type (Semi Gross)
Deluxe (35 m²): 99 units
Junior Suite (40 m²): 286 units
Executive Suite (78 m²): 10 units

Project Schedule
Ground Breaking: July 23, 2011
Soft Launching / Open House: July 24, 2011
Handover: November 2013



> http://degreenpasteur.blogspot.com/


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

In July 23rd, 2011 land clearing process has already begun.



cyberprince said:


> *From Google Earth*
> 
> 
> http://www.propertykita.com/spiderm...thumb/listinggallery_20110621231334000000.jpg
> ...


----------



## anugrah84 (Dec 25, 2010)

any update projects or approved mate?


----------



## anugrah84 (Dec 25, 2010)

endar said:


> *Easton Park Apartment | 3 towers |@ 25 floors + 2 basements*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another apprroved projects and development in east bandung


----------



## anugrah84 (Dec 25, 2010)

Bandung from down town 



endar said:


> 1.
> 
> png image hosting
> 
> ...


----------



## anugrah84 (Dec 25, 2010)

this pojects site located in the north city


cyberprince said:


> *Galeri Ciumbuleuit 2 Apartment | 35 floors*
> 
> *Maket*





endar said:


> image upload
> 
> upload images


----------



## anugrah84 (Dec 25, 2010)

*NewTon The Hybrid Park Apartment | 3 Towers | 31 Floors | 27 Floors | 23 Floors*



endar said:


>





1lh4m5 said:


> *NewTon City Walk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MIX-USED CONCEPT
- Apartment (696 luxury apartments)
- Hotel (four-star class)
- Office Tower 12fl
- City Walk with Alfresco. Resto and many more
- The biggest Convention Centre in Bandung
- F&B Area
- 2 ways entrance (Buah Batu & Soekarno Hatta)
- Strategic disctrict


----------



## anugrah84 (Dec 25, 2010)

*another images from NewTon 
*


MegaBliz said:


>


mockups from office marketing 
taken by : megaBliz


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ very nice information.

let me review some project in Bandung


more information about list building, infrastructure and many more about Bandung, please visit Bandung Thread in Skyscraper City Indonesia


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Newton the Hybrid park*















































*the progress*











image hosting


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Gren Horison DeGreen Pasteur*




















*progress*

by Resa


































*Buah Batu Park Apartment*











*Progress*


image hosting


upload pictures


image upload


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Park Hotel*










*progress*

by Resa























*Gino Feruci Hotel*











img upload


photo upload

by Ilham


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Trans Hotel, Ibis Hotel and Trans Studio Bandung (indoor themed park)*




















*progress*

almost done just waiting for Ibis roof to completed and re-pain the mall










 image host

*waiting for Ibis crown to finish *

 hosting images

*the mal re-painting*
by megablitz


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Easton Park Apartment*










by megablitz









*progress*

by Ilham


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*The Jarrdin Apartment*










by bamz









*progress*


image hosting


picture hosting


upload images


image hosting


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Grand Royal Panghegar Condotel and Hotel*




















*progress*

the complex is already finished and opened but still wait the Terawalk (comercial area) finish




















The Terawalk 

still not completed yet
old photo's
by cyberprince


















*this project also renovated the old 12 fl building.*

by cyberprince


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Parahyangan Residence*





















*progress*

land clearing









source


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Gateway @ Pasteur Bandung*

by megablitz



































*
Progress*

Land Clearing










by me






*anghegar Resort - **** Golf, Hotel & Spa*




























*progress*










by Ilham


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*La Grande Apartment and Condotel*

by Megabltz




























progress

15th July Ground Breaking

still demolished old building










by Ilham


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Sudirman Suites Apartment*






























*Progress
*

By Megablitz


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Tamansari Panoramic Apartment*





























*progress*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*The Suites @ Metro*




















*progress*

still do the interior between floor 10-20 and also the roof


free image hosting


upload photo


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Bandung Monorail*






















*Waterfront development*












*Pasupati Renovation*









source









source









source

*Progress*









source


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Progress La Grande Condotel and Apartment*























bonzmahardika said:


> *Ini kang fotonya*
> *
> Relnya *:
> 
> ...





1lh4m5 said:


> *Progress La Grande Merdeka Tamansari
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*progress Tamansari Panoramic*,
taken after shalat jumah, "break time" for the worker.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

new mosque proposal

from www.urbane.co.id

*Geger Kalong Mosque*













*masjid Antapani*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Progress **** Suites*

http://multiply.com/mu/megablitz/image/1/photos/41/1200x1200/184/****-Suits-October-2011-6.JPG?et=ujtVNs%2BUfSAh29vm8aVgdg&nmid=233242515



1lh4m5 said:


> *Progress **** Suites 1 Land Clearing ~ Sedang Menghancurkan Rumah Tua ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*Progress Beverlyhills Apartment*

http://multiply.com/mu/megablitz/image/1/photos/45/1200x1200/91/Baverly-****-May-2011-1.jpg?et=xnxJHA0SF3x8YNqsxBDeUA&nmid=284098137



1lh4m5 said:


> *Progress Beverly Hills **** Apartment
> 
> Tower Crane
> 
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

another proposal on Buah Batu Area










http://www.arkonin-id.com
arkonin architect indonesia


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Padjajaran University Developed*










*Progress*

*Sport Avenue Padjajaran University*




















*Bus Shufle*










source


*Progress rectorate Building*














































source


*lats students*










source


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Progress The Ja**ЯRdin Apartment










*


1lh4m5 said:


> *The JaЯRdin @ Cihampelas 16 Juni 2012
> 
> * *Per tgl 16 Juli 2012, total ketinggian lantai yang ada adalah:*
> 
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Padjadjaran University Convention Hall*




1lh4m5 said:


> *Universitas Padjadjaran Convention Hall
> 
> **Tipolog :Convention Hall*
> *Luas Bangunan:13.000 m2*
> ...





1lh4m5 said:


> *Universitas Padjadjaran Convention Hall
> 
> -PART 2-
> 
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Progress Unikom Campus ext*












ahmadYR said:


> diambil kemarin, Maaf kualitas gambar jelek, tapi gk sejelek pembangunan ini yg super lelet..





*Progress Gino Feruci Hotel*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Progress Buah Batu Park*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Progress Newton Park*













free picture hosting

new banner


upload picture


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*New Project and Reder in Bandung*

*Golden Gateway Apartment and Hotel*
Status: Pre

































*Parahyangan Residence*
status: Pre



1lh4m5 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/parahyanganres





1lh4m5 said:


> *Mr.Render Nemu Maket
> 
> Maket Parahyangan Residence Ciumbuleuit
> 
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*soekarno Hatta Residence and D Huis*
status: -



1lh4m5 said:


> http://www.rusunami.net/database/de-huis








*Grand Hills Apartment*
status: -


----------



## MARIZALLON (Jul 19, 2012)

wow! how great!


----------



## v-sun (Oct 1, 2008)

great updates! kay:


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

Great update! Thanks a bunch for the effort!
It's great to see the construction progress going around in BDO


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Progress Parahyangan Residences Ciumbuleuit Apartments










Land Clearing








*

*Progress La Grande Merdeka Tamansari Condotel & Apartments*










by Ahmad


----------



## Resa99 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Gino Ferucci Hotel 18fl*








*
Project*


















*With CBD Central Bandung (white building in the middle)
*


----------



## Resa99 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Pullman Hotel 15fl*









*Project*


1lh4m5 said:


> *Pullman Hotel Bandung by Cyberprince
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Resa99 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Ibis Braga Indah Hotel 13fl
Status : Land Clearing*



endar said:


> *progress dalam site*
> 
> 
> image upload
> ...


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

^^ well done guys kay:
our bandung more rised n keep rising :cheers:


----------



## rudihaer (May 9, 2012)

Bandung becomes popular with foreign tourists
Nurfika Osman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Headlines | Thu, August 02 2012, 9:47 AM
A- A A+
Paper Edition | Page: 3

The first six months of the year saw a significant rise in the number of tourists coming from Egypt while Bandung in West Java showed the highest growth, indicating the city was a hot destination not only for Jakartans but also for foreign tourists.

Tourism data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), released on Wednesday, showed that tourists from Egypt, though small in number, grew 45.5 percent to 2,200 compared to 1,500 in the same period last year. The numbers of travelers coming from Saudi Arabia and the Philippines also saw healthy growth of 21.2 percent and 15.7 percent respectively.

The main drivers of the overall tourist growth, however, were Singapore, Malaysia, Australia, China and Japan. The number of foreign tourists who visited Indonesia in the first semester of 2012 reached 3.87 million or a 7.75 percent increase compared to the same period last year, according to the BPS.

“This is a good achievement because the figure is close to the overall Asia Pacific tourism growth of 8 percent and better than the global tourism growth of 5 percent,” Tourism and Creative Economy Minister Mari Elka Pangestu told reporters in Jakarta on Wednesday.

“We believe that we are on track to reach our target of attracting 8 million tourists by the end of this year, and we are going to further promote Indonesia to the world,” she said. In total, 7.65 million foreign tourists came to Indonesia last year, up 9.24 percent from 2010.

Mari said Japan had shown a gradual recovery from the 2011 tsunami as 200,093 Japanese visited Indonesia from January to June this year, a 5 percent increase on last year. “We’ve also seen significant growth from Egypt, the Philippines and Saudi Arabia during the first semester,” she added.

The highest first semester increase in arrivals was recorded at Husein Sastranegara International Airport in Bandung, which recorded 74,021 foreign arrivals, a 29 percent increase from 57,395 over the same period last year. In June this year alone, the airport received 15,417 tourists, up 39.16 percent from 11,079 in the same month last year.

For several years Bandung has been a destination for tourists from Malaysia, who crowd the fashion factory outlets in the city that are a weekend getaway for Jakartans.

The main gateway for tourist arrivals in Indonesia, Ngurah Rai International Airport in Bali, recorded 1.36 million visitors from January to June 2012, up 5.83 percent from 1.29 million in the same period last year.

The BPS showed the aggregate star-hotel room occupancy rate across 20 provinces they surveyed was 56.8 percent in June, up 0.79 points from the same month last year, and up 3.17 points from May. 

In the first semester of 2012, Central Sulawesi recorded the highest star-hotel room-occupancy rate at 67.27 percent, followed by Lampung and Bali at 66.89 percent and 64.31 percent, respectively.

North Sulawesi province recorded the largest increase in occupancy rates, of 8.42 percent, from May to June, followed by Jambi province at 7.6 percent. 

According to the data, four-star hotels recorded the highest occupancy rate in June at 60.3 percent, followed by three-starred and five-starred hotels, at 57.9 percent and 57.8 percent, respectively.

However, foreign tourists did not spend as long in the country with average stays of 1.93 days in June 2012 compared to 1.98 days last year.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ thanks rudi. nice info


update 

*renovation Trans Studio Mall and complex*

render










progress







































*Gino Feruci Hotel*

render










progress


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Jarrdin Apartment*

render










progress





























*Metro Suites Apartment*

render










progress


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*BTC Fashion Hotel*

render










progress







































*Unikom Ext*

render










progress


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

***** Suites Apartmetn*

render

http://images04.olx.co.id/ui/16/29/57/1318810501_265142257_1-APARTEMENT-****-SUITES-DI-BANDUNG-Pasteur.jpg

progress

by cyberprince











*Beverly **** Apartment*

render










progress






















*Eason Park Apartment*
site already clear, ready to ground breaking next month

render










progress

by kaka09


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Galeri Cimbuleuit 2*

render


progress





















*skyland city Apartment*

render









progress

by kaka09











*Gateway Ahmad Yani Apartment*

render










progress


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Green Horison Pasteur Condotel*

render










progress 

by green love












*Tamansari Panoramic Apartment*

render










progress












*Buah Batu Park Apartment*

render

progress


free image hosting


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

another project


*Sentosa Hospital Kopo *(on fog)












*Jatos extention*

by ilham












*DPRD Jawa Barat Building*

by ananto hermawan































*Brimob Housing Project*






























new "small" project in Bandung

*Apartment Cipaganti Hills @cipaku Bandung Utara*












*Top Hills Apartment*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

stadium gedebage



img upload


photo hosting


upload photo


upload pictures


free image hosting


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Jarrdin Apartment progress*


upload photo


upload pictures



*Ciwalk esktention
*

upload photo


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Gino Feruci Hotel*



picture hosting


upload pictures












*Grand Hyatt Re-Paint*


picture hosting


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Gedebage Stadium*









By agustyan2 at 2012-08-13









By agustyan2 at 2012-08-13


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Nirvana Lake Park*











- Client : kota baru parahyangan
- Location : padalarang
- Area : 85000 m2
- Status : Design Proposal,JO with PT. ISP on 2011

http://www.bandungarchitect.com/2011/12/blog-post_4214.html


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

another "small" new project in Bandung

*tamansari housing public project (plan)*













*Malya Hotel (UC)*












*Telagasari Hotel ext (UC)*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Nga-Hyang!*
http://dform.in/archives/nga-hyang/












> This is one of five shortlisted among tens of entries of Integrated Recreation Center Competition by Green Design Community together with Griya Asri Magazine for Kota Baru Parahyangan Township at Padalarang, West Java. A competition that seeks for an integrated eco-friendly environment for a recreation center.
> 
> The TOR given is to include two major functions in a separate zone; M.I.C.E (10,000 pax Convention Center & 500 rooms Business Hotel) and a Recreation Center (Water Park, Bird Park, Outdoor Adventure Area, Botanical Garden, Family Resort Hotel). Not to mention complementary commercial retail area and wellness/healthcare center on each zone, also supporting facilities such as integrated parking area and an internal transportation mode.
> 
> ...





> Design process starts by greening the precinct, “restore” Sancang Forest , which also serve as the urban lung. Building masses are designed with consideration to the location, put a bit hidden between the greenery, and creating pedestrian flow to the entire complex.














> New Pajajaran approach “Pajajaran anu anyar” defined as utilization of technology for energy conservation. Energy saving through active utilization of solar energy for comfort with natural daylight and solar panel for street lights. Lake and rain water utilization actively processed, and applying environmental friendly ecological architectural planning.














> BUILDING AREA RECAPITULATION:
> 
> INFORMATION CENTER/TOURISM BOARD - 3.271 m2
> (management office, retail shop, cafe)
> ...














> Project: DFORM
> In Collaboration With: Adikritz, Michael Marino, Nugroho Haryokusumo
> Project Location: Padalarang, Indonesia
> Project Year: 2010
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*MKAA Expo*
http://dform.in/archives/mkaa-expo/












> This is one entry of Museum Konperensi Asia Afrika (Asia Africa Conference) Competition to revitalize the whole museum complex/Gedung Merdeka, Bandung, as a part of Arte-Polis biennial event. A competition of idea themed New Museum brought up to grow a new spirit of museum as one of public facility that is open to every kind of people, accessible to every community, and become an alternative for them to gather to sustainably elevate the city potential.














> Proposed strategy is on how “to enliven this MKAA complex/Gedung Merdeka’s power of attraction that once became a magnet on 1955″ with a vision to become an icon and activity node for the surrounding neighborhood, especially Jalan Braga. A new public square; MKAA square.
> 
> 1. First is by arranging an annual event calendar facilitating major local/national/international scale events to be held once a month.
> 
> ...














> MKAA Expo is conceptualized as an ambassador of its era, to enrich historical value of the complex by presenting current architectural spirit. Without trying to imitate past styles it is expected that in fact this complex records not only the history of the city in general, but also the history of architecture in particular.
































> Project: DFORM
> In Collaboration With: Adikritz, Michael Marino, Nugroho Haryokusumo
> Project Location: Bandung, Indonesia
> Project Year: 2010
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*ITB CAS

Location: Bandung

Client: ITB

Size: 30.000m2




PT. KIND INDONESIA
Citylofts Sudirman Suite 1516/1616 Jl.KH.Mas Mansyur 121,Jakarta Pusat
Indonesia,10220. T: +622129959825 / F: +622187710575 / [email protected]

Click to expand...

Team:*

http://www.kind.co.id/main/2011/05/itb-cas/


picture hosting


upload images


image hosting


picture hosting


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

wow a lot of new project at Bandung!! Makes me wondering how will Bandung looks like in the next 3-5 years...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ thank u erico. i always wish all city have a good future.
kay:


some update


*park Hotel 12fl by gunaone*




GunaOne said:


> Dari Depan
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Gateway Ahmad Yani progress 2X23fl*



1lh4m5 said:


> Update Progress Agustus
> green banget cynt
> 
> 
> ...






*Gino Feruci Hotel 18fl by cyberprince*























*grand Asia Afrika Apartment 4X24fl*


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Skyland City Jatinangor
4 x 20 Floors






































*


----------



## Resa99 (Mar 16, 2012)

^^ :drool: :drool: Nice Buliding guys kay:

Park Hotel Sooooooo Beautiful and Glassy :drool: :master:

Thanks Mr Endar and Mrs Ilhams kay: :runaway: :lol:


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^ you're welcome grandma


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Progress Park Hotel Bandung
12 Floors + 3 Basements




















Swimming Pool @ Rooftop









Progress Gino Feruci Hotel Bandung



















Progress Jatos Extension Mall





















*


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

More Chinese firms to invest in West Java

Arya Dipa, The Jakarta Post, Bandung | Headlines | Sat, July 21 2012, 1:01 PM 

A-AA+


Paper Edition | Page: 2

The Chinese government has pledged to invest in industries — particularly energy, food processing and textiles — in West Java, to build a stronger partnership between the country and the province. 

West Java Governor Ahmad Heryawan said Chinese companies had already built power plants in Indramayu, Cirebon and Pelabuhan Ratu. 

“This is part of the national project to produce 10,000 megawatts of electricity,” said Heryawan after a meeting with Chinese Ambassador to Indonesia Liu Jianchao at the Gedung Sate in Bandung, on Friday. 

Sinohydro Corp, a state-owned Chinese corporation, has already taken part in the Jatigede Dam project. The dam, expected to produce at least 110 megawatts of electricity, is due to be completed by 2014.

During the meeting, Heryawan suggested a toll road linking Cileunyi, Sumedang and Dawuan.“They also want to contribute to the agribusiness and food processing sectors,” he added. 

Liu said that the partnership between the Chinese government and West Java administration had been going very well for the last decade. 

“There is great potential for cooperation between China, local provinces and West Java. We are now very successful in a number of infrastructure projects in West Java - the dam, power plant, express way - and also the economic zone that has been set up by China,” Liu said, adding that West Java had great potential in textiles and agriculture industries. 

Liu said the Chinese government was interested in taking a part in the international airport plan for Kertajati, Majalengka regency. 

Liu strongly encouraged Chinese companies investing in local projects to employ local people. 

“If Chinese companies employ too many workers from China costs will be high. So, the idea is to employ local people,” Liu said.

“Through dialogue we will organize a forum where business people can meet and we can build a better understanding,” he added. 

Head of West Java’s Investment Coordinating Board Agus Gustiar said that so far there had been no agreement on the amount of money to be invested by the Chinese government. 

“Speeding up economic development starts with building roads. Roads are needed to distribute goods,” Agus said, adding that the projects were part of the Master Plan for the Acceleration and Expansion of Indonesian Economic Growth (MP3EI).

The Chinese government has been intensively expanding business in a number of provinces and signed numerous agreements with Indonesian companies. 

State-owned China Hi-Tech Group plans to invest US$6 billion in southern Central Java to develop a container port and integrated industrial zones at a number of locations in Wonogiri regency. 

The Chinese company will cooperate with Sukoharjo-based PT Sritex textile company as a main partner with the former developing cement factories and the latter a textile factory in the planned industrial zone.

A project between Indonesia’s PT Daya Anugrah Semesta and China’s Henan Xibao Metallurgy Materials Group will see investment in Indonesia’s nickel smelting and stainless steel. Another project concerns cement production in West Papua and South Kalimantan provinces.


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*West Java sets aside Rp 20 billion to repair irrigation*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ts-aside-rp-20-billion-repair-irrigation.html

Arya Dipa, The Jakarta Post, Bandung | Archipelago | Sat, July 07 2012, 7:35 AM 

A-AA+


Paper Edition | Page: 5

The West Java provincial administration will allocate Rp 20 billion (US$ 2.12 million) to repair irrigation systems in the hope of reaching a harvest yield target of 1 million tons of unhusked rice by the end of 2012. 

West Java Agricultural Agency head Endang Suhendar said that the fund would be used to repair 400 irrigation networks in rice production areas like Cirebon, Indramayu, Sukabumi and Karawang. 

The networks, he continued, were mostly damaged due to a lack of maintenance so that many of them were covered by high sediment. 

So far, Endang said, only 64 percent of the province’s irrigation networks ran normally. 

“The number has increased from the previous period of 60 percent,” said Endang on Friday.

The damaged irrigation networks do not only seem to be the province’s issue, since similar problems are found across the country. 

Haryono, the Agriculture Ministry’s Research and Development Agency chief, said earlier that 52 percent of the country’s irrigation networks needed to be fixed. 

The main causes of the damage, Haryono went on, were the age factor, sedimentation, and natural disasters, which clogged the water flows and prevented paddy fields from receiving adequate water. 

Repairs are required as the government has set a target of producing a rice production surplus of about 10 million tons by 2014. 

If the networks are not immediately repaired, they may affect more than 300,000 hectares of the nation’s 7.23 hectares of irrigated rice fields. 

The nation’s current productivity index is 1.68, meaning one farmer plants one to two times a year, said Haryono. 

“There are not many farmers who can plant rice in their paddy fields three times a year,” said Haryono. 

If the index number increases to the likes of 1.8, Haryono said that rice production might increase significantly. 

Besides damaged irrigation networks, the province of West Java is also facing a long drought, which affects 0.78 percent, or 6,200 hectares, of the total 900,000 hectares of paddy fields. 

“The remaining areas are in critical situation. They will likely suffer if there are not enough downpours,” Endang said. 

Officials at the Agricultural Agency suggested that farmers not plant their paddy fields until September, but the latter ignored the advice, said Endang.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

here some update



*Buah Batu Apartment*

4X21 and 1X16

2 tower completed
1 tower finishing
2 tower Approved


render








\


progress
by simplyramly














*Metro Suites Apartment*

status: finishing

render











progress
by megablitz










by simplyramly













*the Edge Superblock*

new hotel in tower

maket











progress
by Green Love





















*Pinewood*

maket


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*galeri cimbuleuit*

35fl

maket










progress
by megablitz










































*Gino Feruci Hotel*

18 FL

render









progress



















by megablitz










by resa











by green love











by wibisalam











by Ilham


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*gateway apartment*
2X23fl

render










progress


free image hosting



by megablitz














*Ibis Style Braga Hotel*
15fl

render











progress

by green love























*Sanggar Hurip Apartment*
16fl

render










progress













*Tamansari Panoramic Apartment*
28fl

maket










progress


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Park Hotel Bandung*
12fl

render










progress


free picture hosting


picture hosting


upload pictures


upload pictures


picture hosting


upload photo






*Panghegar Resort Bandung*
14fl

render










progress
by megablitz

http://multiply.com/mu/megablitz/image/1/photos/21/1200x1200/419/****-Resort-Hotel-22-August-2012-1.JPG?et=J9a1IXrkHaLDuik8Zn%2BXQQ&nmid=82470558

http://multiply.com/mu/megablitz/image/1/photos/21/1200x1200/420/****-Resort-Hotel-22-August-2012-2.JPG?et=VYhsDfDYfv1fOawprwG%2CRQ&nmid=82470558

http://multiply.com/mu/megablitz/image/1/photos/21/1200x1200/421/****-Resort-Hotel-22-August-2012-3.JPG?et=08xN2U%2CJB9MYm1keIEYpOQ&nmid=82470558






*Marbela Suites Apartment*
4X17fl

render










progress
1 tower completed

by megablitz


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Jarrdin Apartment*
4X25

render









progress
by megablitz









































*parahyangan residence*
31 and 21 fl
progress land clearing

maket



































*easton park*
25fl

start construction this september

by megablitz


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*new extention of Trans Studio Bandung*
still have no idea about the project. 

render (already finished)











ext progress

by Vsun





























by nightfox97














*Pullman Hotel bandung*
15fl

progress
by megablitz























*NewTon The Hybrid Park *
5 Towers | 31 Floors | 27 Floors | 24 Floors | 23 Floors | 12 Floors

render











progress
by megablitz
























*Beverly hills Apartment*
12fl

render











progress
by megablitz

http://multiply.com/mu/megablitz/image/1/photos/21/1200x1200/381/****-Suits-5-August-2012-2.JPG?et=lSK8jWXIhFKJ3G0HDcyjfQ&nmid=82470558

http://multiply.com/mu/megablitz/image/1/photos/21/1200x1200/383/****-Suits-5-August-2012-4.JPG?et=amfPlE175eZa5MdtDKqMrg&nmid=82470558





*Gedebage Stadium*

by megablitz











by simplyramly


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

^^ nice compilation update guys kay:
bandung boom...


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW, very nice update.
Thanx for sharing!


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ thank you mr dey and mr erran. 
oh yeah sorry we still not have numbering project. ehhee. maybe later
:tongue2:

some update




*unikom ext*

16 fl

by cyberprince
























*Beverly **** Apartment*
from the news, this building increase number of floors from 12 to 15


by bonzmahardika































*Gren Horison Condotel, Waterpark and Convention Center*

15 floors










progress












































*Pullman Hotel and Resort Bandung*
15 floors


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Gedebage Stadium*
---------->>>> scroll


----------



## v-sun (Oct 1, 2008)

OMG! the stadium.... :master:


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

AMAZING :eek2:  mg:
Thanks Mr.Endar


----------



## v-sun (Oct 1, 2008)

Bandung airport terminal to be expanded for more passengers
Arya Dipa, The Jakarta Post, Bandung | Archipelago | Thu, August 30 2012, 7:50 AM 



> State-run airport management company, PT Angkasa Pura II, is planning to expand Bandung’s Husein Sastranegara International Airport passenger terminal, to increase its capacity by up to 300 percent.
> 
> “The terminal capacity was designed to cater for 700,000 passengers annually,” Husein Sastranegara airport’s Angkasa Pura II general manager, Eko Diantoro, said in Bandung on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ort-terminal-be-expanded-more-passengers.html


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*the new fave hotel bandung*



1lh4m5 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*DPRD project*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Paris Van java Project, Mall extention, Hotel, Park lot*


free picture hosting

by cyberprince


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

nice update mr.endar 
thanks  ciputra budget veryyy funny :lol:


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ thanks mate. yes, the new project in bandung area have *"unique"* design.



new project for this month

*1. West Java Convention Center and Hotel*














*2. Grand Park Apartment*















*3.Ciputra Budget Hotel*

1.











2.














*4. CIBE BUILDING ITB*














*5. ASTRO Building ITB*













*6. BEC Extention Mall*














*7. New **** Suites 1 and 2*

http://rumahdijual.com/attachments/bandung/189249d1347552866-****-suites-premium-front-****-suite-premium.jpg









*Another Update Gateway Ahmad Yani 2 towers @ 23 floors*




Iqbal91 said:


> Bantu update ya kang :cheers: masih dr fb nya Gateway


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

Update

*Newton Park 31, 27, 24, 23 and 12 floors*

by wibisalam



wibisanasalam said:


> kay:







*Galeri Cimbuleuit 2 Apartment 35 floors*


upload photo



upload picture



picture hosting



keep photos online


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Panoramic Apartment 28 floors*


upload photo



upload pictures



upload pictures







*clear render for west java convention center and hotel 14 floors*


images


temporary image hosting



anonymous picture upload


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*The State of Islamic University Sunan Gunung Djati Bandung project*

construction more than 20 new building, also ready to developed 2nd campus located on Soekarno Hatta area.
financed by Islamic Developed Bank (Rp 500.000.000.000)

latest progress

Panorama

-------->>>> scroll


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Jarrdin Apartment 4 towers @ 25 floors*

Jarrdin



picture hosting


upload picture


photo sharing


image








*Newton Park, 31, 27, 24, 23 and 12 floors*



image ru


image hosting sites


picture sharing


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Buah Batu Park, 1X16floors, 4X21 floors*

2 tower completed
1 tower finishing



images


free picture hosting


photo upload





*The Suites @ metro 5 towers @ 20 floors*
finishing



image ru


image


photo storage





*Gateway Ahmad Yani, 2 towers @ 23 floors*













*Sanggar Hurip Apartment 16 floors*














*MDPU Office Tower 13 floors*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Gedebage Stadium*
all by red rose



red roses said:


> Update Tanggal 1 Oktober 2012
> 
> tribun selatan





red roses said:


> Tribun Utara





red roses said:


> Tribun Barat





red roses said:


> Nampaknya Tribun utara sudah mulai memasang "Scoring board"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

^^
wow..big stadium kay:


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

it will be the best stadium Indonesia kay:


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

too many apartment or condo with mediocore design at Bandung, I wish they could made it better


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ thank guys


@eurico, i wish too. many apartment in bandung has "standard" design. ehhehe

BTW here some update


*new condotel @ lembang*
we are still looking for rendering





















*Pullman Hotel Bandung 15 floors*









































*Panghegar Resort Bandung 14 floors*

sorry for quality, its been on dusk and dark


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Metro Suites Apartment 20fl*



rudysandry said:


> Share dikit gambar-gambar sekitar swimming pool The [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rudysandry said:


>






*Park Hotel 12 fl*

by iqbal











*Gedebage Stadium again*



1lh4m5 said:


> :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Unikom Campus extension 15 fl*

by ahmad




















*New Hotel El Cavana*






















*Panghegar resort Maket, 14 fl*















*Parahyangan Residence Render, 20 and 30 fl*












*With new Hotel project behind 15 fl*













*New Design of Gateway Cibaduyut Apartment and Hotel 25 and 12 fl*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*MDPU Offiice 13 fl*
by azhar














*State Islamic University of Sunan Gunung Djati Bandung Project*














*Park Hotel Bandung 12 fl*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Gedebage Stadium*













*Sudirman Suites APartment 22fl*

































*Gateway Ahmad Yani 2x23fl*















*Sanggar Hurip Apartment 16fl*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Tamansari Panoramic Apartment 28fl*


































*Buah Batu Park Apartment, 4x21 and 1x 16fl*

tower C, finishing


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*gedebage stadium progress*



arifin_zn said:


> Foto2 kiriman pak Hanif  di Group Update Stad Gedebage
> 
> rumput sudah selesai di tanam 100%,sedang proses penyiraman dan penyuburan
> 
> ...







*Pullman Hotel Bandung 15 floors*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*The Trans and Ibis Hotel*















*Ibis Style Hotel 15 floors*

by ahmad























*Parahyangan Residence apartment 20 and 30 floors. hotel 16 floors*


































*Beverly hills apartment 13 floors*










on the right















*Gateway Ahmad Yani 2x23floors*



1lh4m5 said:


> *Update Oktober 2012
> 
> ( Kok ada pintu transparan ?
> 
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Gren Horison Hotel and Convention Center 15 floors*



1lh4m5 said:


> *KING OF RENDER BERHASIL
> :cheers:
> Pindah ke Page 1 :cheers:
> Gallery
> ...


*







Grand Asia Afrika Apartment 4x24floors



1lh4m5 said:



Part 1

Update Progress Oktober - 2012

1.Site Yang di Gali belakang Marketing Office









2.









3.Besi-besi mulai di rakit dan siap digunakan









4.Siap di tancap









5.Sebagian besi yang sudah di kubur ke dalam tanah












Click to expand...




1lh4m5 said:



Part 3

Update Progress Oktober - 2012
1.Bagian tengah(masih belum di gunakan)









2.Bagian Depan









Stock Unit Tower A









Tower B









Tower C









Tower D








[URL="http://grand-asia-afrika.com/]Grand Asia Afrika Residence[/URL]


Click to expand...

*


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW, Bandung is no longer BOOMING, it's EXPLODING.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^
:lol: not really, just ordinary project
thanks erran kay:


*Update
*


*Ibis Style Hotel 15 floors*



Resa99 said:


> *BTW makin tinggi aja nih TC'nya :banana::banana:*





*Beverly Hills Apartment 13 floors*



cyberprince said:


> BEVERLY ****
> Kontraktor Gelora
> 
> 
> ...








*Gateway Ahmad Yani Apartment 2X23floors*




1lh4m5 said:


> *Ilham minta update langsung dikasih
> thanks Gateway
> 
> ===============================================
> ...







*The Jarrdin Apartment 4X25 floors*



Iqbal91 said:


>






Iqbal91 said:


>


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Update*


*Ibis Style Braga 15 floors*



cyberprince said:


> From braga citywalk
> 
> 
> 
> upload photo





Green Love said:


> photo sharing websites
> 
> 
> upload picture
> ...





Green Love said:


> Dari Pasupati
> 
> 
> online photo sharing







*Tamansari Panoramic Apartment 28 floors*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

some info and link


kay:


> *LIST PROJECT DI SUB FORUM GREATER BANDUNG*
> Greater Bandung
> 
> Total Thread *60* include this thread.
> ...





*Bandung list of building (High Rise and Mid Rise)*
Daftar Gedung di Bandung

*High Rise Building*
*12 Floors Above*



> UPDATE 29 September 2012
> credit to all forumer Bandung
> 
> Unclear:
> ...


----------



## anugrah84 (Dec 25, 2010)

^^ nice compilations 
no doubt,bandung never stop to growing up :cheers:


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^
thanks kang
kay:


some Update



*Galeri Cimbuleuit Apartment 36 floors*



1lh4m5 said:


> *November Update
> 
> 1.Bagian Belakang : Parking Lot Area
> PS : Tampak dinding2 untuk unit sudah di pasang
> ...







*La Grande Condotel and Apartment 2x20floors*



1lh4m5 said:


> *Progress
> 
> 1.Ternyata sudah di Bore,sama seperti Ibis Styles Dulu,gk pake paku bumi
> 
> ...






*Ibis Style Braga Hotel 15 floors*



endar said:


> Update dari kang yogi
> 
> 
> makasih kang
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Unikom Campus Extention 16 floors*



ahmadYR said:


> from behind :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ahmadYR said:


> fb Arief N.K
> 
> *total sudah 8 lantai + 2 basemant*






*Gateway Ahmad Yani Apartment 2x23floors*



1lh4m5 said:


> *November Update
> 
> 1.Skygarden Area
> PS : di atas skygarden ada 2 lantai jadi 24 Floors
> ...







*latest rendering Pullman Hotel Bandung 15 floors *Topped Out*



endar said:


> ternyata desainnya yang ini
> 
> 
> ehheehhe
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

Update


*Newton Park Apartment 31, 27, 2x24 and 12 floors*



endar said:


> update tadi malam jam 10an, walau udah malam, tapi aktivitas tetep berjalan
> :dance:
> 
> 
> ...






*Tamansari panoramic apartment 28 floors*

ready to install Tower Crane



photo sharing



image



image


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

*New Rendering Golden Gateway Cibaduyut
30 Floors









*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ they increase number of floors from 24 to 30, not bad


thanks mate




*Park Hotel Bandung 12 floors, almost finish*



endar said:


> sexy back
> 
> 
> photo hosting






*Bandung Electronic Center Extension*



Solarium said:


> Update kondisi lapangan (09/11)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

***** Suites 1 and 2, 17 and 16 floors*




endar said:


> **** Suites
> 
> 
> sudah ada render resmi 17 lantai dan sudah ada aktifitas :banana:
> ...





*Easton Park Apartment, 25 floors, Ground Breaking Ceremony*



endar said:


> bit old but still OKE
> 
> 
> *Terima Kasih
> ...






*Beverly Apartment 13 floors*



endar said:


> oleh2 pulang mangkal kemarin
> 
> *foto buru2 soalnya diliatin banyak orang jadi salah tingkah
> wkkwkw
> ...


----------



## PoetraDaerah (Jul 4, 2010)

Bandung,.. paris van java,... a lovely city,... just make me fall in love


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^
thanks kang


Makassar also one of the best city in Indonesia

*latest rendring skyland cityeducation park 5 towers @22 floors UC*



1lh4m5 said:


> *New Rendering
> Jatinangor Education Park
> 
> 
> ...





*new prop project beside parahyangan residence, hotel 18 floors*

parahyangan residence









the hotel, behind the girl :naughty:











progress apartment 20 and 30 floors


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Melinda Hospital project*



Resa99 said:


> *Melinda Hospital malam kay:
> gasabar nih nunggu finishingnya, glassy ato semi batu eaa *




*El Cavana Hotel*



Resa99 said:


> *EL CAVANA HOTEL Pada saat malam keren bangett :master:*
> *Sorry kualitas rendah coz pake kamera hp *
> 
> 
> ...






*Ibis Style 15 floors*



cyberprince said:


> Today
> 
> Panasia-bjb-sarinah legend-TC ibis styles braga
> 
> image hosting sites


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Galeri Cimbuleuit 2 Apartment 36 floors*

















































*Jarrdin Apartment 4x25floors*



endar said:


> Update
> 
> 
> image hosting sites
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*new Hotel Project 12 floors*



1lh4m5 said:


> mana janjinya
> =================================
> Untuk Ruko2 nya udah di pasarkan
> udah apartment selesai langsung ruko2 nya,kalau iya sama hotel nya






*Pullman Hotel bandung 15 floors*



endar said:


> Update kemarin
> 
> 
> image hosting sites
> ...







*Panghegar Resort Bandung 14 floors*



endar said:


> Update kemarin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

some Update


Gedebage Stadium



endar said:


> Update tadi siang
> 
> 
> 
> ...






endar said:


> image hosting sites
> 
> 
> images
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Tamansari panoramic Apartment 28 floors*



endar said:


> jam 1 siang ini
> 
> 
> photo storage
> ...




*Galeri Cimbuleuit 2 and Hotel 36 floors and xx floors*

1st pic hotel construction, other apartment



TheBlacksheep said:


> pondasi untuk bangunan hotelnya udah keliatan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*ITB Extension Progress*



JONI.E said:


> nyumbang dikit yah,,, :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> ASRAMA BARU..
> 
> ...









*ibis style Hotel 15 floors*

by kang resa TC*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Beverly **** Apartment 17 floors*

^^ iya **** butik menang di bagian atas dan urugannya kang


quote ah



TheBlacksheep said:


> hasil jalanjalan ku tadi siang   lagi pengerjaan lantai 9
> 
> mau ralat dikit. total lantainya ada 17 lantai plus 3 basement







*jarrdin Apartment 4 X 25*

by kang resa *from away























***** Suites Apartment 17 and 16 floors*




TheBlacksheep said:


> tapak **** suites udah mulai digali. nantinya **** suites bakalan terhubung ke beverly


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Gedebage Stadium Bandung*

*----->>>> scroll please *


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Jarrdin Apartment 4x25fl*



endar said:


> Update tadi sore
> 
> 
> upload
> ...






endar said:


> photo sharing websites
> 
> 
> free image hosting
> ...




*Trans Hotel and Ibis Hotel*



endar said:


> ^^ lumayan
> 
> 
> hem2, oleh2 kemarin
> ...


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Really amazing Bandung, the Gedebage really2 huge.. kay: :nuts:

Nice update bro Endar :cheers:


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ thank u so much mate


kay:



*2nd Pullman Hotel In city and 3rd in Province*


*Agung Podomoro Partners with Accor to Operate 4 Hotels *



> JAKARTA: PT Agung Podomoro Tbk built 4 new hotels with IDR2.1 trillion of investment and partnered with the Accor Group, the hotel operator from Europe to operate the hotels.
> 
> The 4 hotels are the Sofitel Bali Nusa Dua Beach Resort which built on 7.8 hectares of land, Pullman Ciawi Vimala Hills Resort Spa & Convention which built on 9 hectares of land, *Pullman Bandung City Center on 1.8 hectares of land*, and Mercure Jakarta, Kelapa Gading.
> 
> ...





1. Pullman resort and hotel bandung 15 floors TO


picture sharing

^^ on the left


upload pic

2. Pullman Hotel @city center 14 floors *old render* new 16 floors


photo sharing websites


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Pan Asia Office Tower 22 floors on Hold*


free image hosting




*Galeri Cimbuleuit 2 36 floors*


image sharing





*the latest market Parahyangan Residences 30 floors, 20 floors and 24 floors hotel*













*Gateway Ahmad Yani Apartmetn 2 x 23 floors*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Tamansari panoramic Apartment 28 floors*


Panoramic Today


picture hosting


pic hosting


online photo sharing


photo storage

^^ still wait for Tower Crane



*Sanggar Hurip Public Housing 16 floors*


Sahurip Today


free image hosting


online photo sharing


picture hosting


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*New Project Grand Pinus Regency 5 towers *Condotel, Apartment, Townhouse, Citywalk and many more*


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image




*Nu Art Apartment 24 floors Status : ?*




















http://www.3designarchitect.com/index.html




*Newton Park Superblock 5 Towers, 31 floors, 27 floors, 24 floors, 23 floors and 12 floors*
^^ wait fot Tower Crane, they already construct the basement


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*MDPU Office 13 floors*












*Another ITB Campus Project by Hafiz*



dochan said:


> Gedung Lab Uji Doping ITB Ganesha, depan GKU Timur :






*new XXI in Bandung @ Festival Citylink *

interior all by azhar




cyberprince said:


> FESTIVAL CITYLINK XXI Bandung (6 Studio + cafe)
> 
> 
> photo storage
> ...





cyberprince said:


> photo sharing sites
> 
> 
> pic hosting
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Parahyangan Residence Ground Breaking TOday*



1lh4m5 said:


> ^^ itu buat bagian parking lot nya IMO
> itu coklat muda kang,tenang
> mau ini?
> 
> ...






1lh4m5 said:


> ^^ *Congratz For Ground Breaking Parahyangan Residences*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





1lh4m5 said:


> ^^ itu coklat kang
> amien pasti
> udah di gali2 dan siap TC menjulang





1lh4m5 said:


> *Ground Breaking 24,Desember 2012
> 
> 1.Para Manager Marketing Office
> 
> ...





1lh4m5 said:


> *Ground Breaking 24,Desember 2012
> 
> 1.Alat Berat Proyek ` Crawler Crane,Bore Pile `
> 
> ...





1lh4m5 said:


> *Ground Breaking 24,Desember 2012
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Tamansari Panoramic Apartment 28 Floors










Finished Installing Tower Crane


















Photo's by Mr Basho :cheers:


*


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Grand Asia Afrika Residence 4X24 Floors










*


> *Grand Asia Afrika Update
> 27 November 2012
> 
> 1.
> ...


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

*The Jarrdin Apartment 4 x 25 Floors

*


MegaBliz said:


> Jarrdin Apartment


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Galeri Ciumbuleuit 2 Apartment 1 x 35 Floors

*


MegaBliz said:


>






MegaBliz said:


> Galeri Ciumbuleuit 2 Apartment





MegaBliz said:


>


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice updated, bro Ilham...
Greater Bandung #rising #rising & #rising
:cheers:


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Great Bandung, really plenty massive project now, nice.. kay:


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

aan_mustafa said:


> Nice updated, bro Ilham...
> Greater Bandung #rising #rising & #rising
> :cheers:


u're welcome Mr.Aan 
yeah Bandung very rising rising and booming :cheers:


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Update Today 
Gateway Apartment Bandung 2 X 24 Floors**
The Rooftop Garden









Swimming Pool and Park from Balkon









Swimming Pool tower Sapphier











*


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Gateway Pasteur Ground Breaking Ceremony
5 X 13 Floors 




























Bore Pile













































source
*


----------



## v-sun (Oct 1, 2008)

*Galeri Ciumbuleuit 2 & The Jarrdin*


----------



## v-sun (Oct 1, 2008)

*Beverly **** & **** Suites*


----------



## v-sun (Oct 1, 2008)

*Crowne Plaza Hotel*

















.
by endar


----------



## v-sun (Oct 1, 2008)

*Gren Horison DeGreen Pasteur*























































http://www.degreenpasteur.co.id


----------



## v-sun (Oct 1, 2008)

^^^^























































*http://www.degreenpasteur.co.id
*


----------



## v-sun (Oct 1, 2008)

*Sudirman Suites 22 floors*









by Green_love


----------



## v-sun (Oct 1, 2008)

*Panghegar Resort **** Golf*



















by Solarium


----------



## v-sun (Oct 1, 2008)

*Ibis Styles Hotel* 15 floors










by endar


----------



## v-sun (Oct 1, 2008)

*Tamansari Panoramic Apartment* 28 floors




























by endar


----------



## nicosekadau (May 6, 2013)

Margahayuland is the best dan mantap margahayuland 42 tahun membangun ruang hidup


----------



## nicosekadau (May 6, 2013)

Gambarnya kereeen euy...tapi lelet loadingnnya di kompi ane kang


----------



## nicosekadau (May 6, 2013)

Mantap sekali. Bandung saya tinggalkan 2 tahun lalu sekarang makin maju dan mempesona


----------



## ardy.lafiza (Apr 29, 2013)

cari tempat kp dimana ya kang yang masih under construction ? mau keluar berat di biaya hidup nih -___-,makannya masih ngeusahain yang di bandung hehehe


----------



## trizztanti (Dec 9, 2013)

Dear all forumers bandung dan sekitarnya... hanya mau share Project baru di Bandung
semoga berguna buat semuanya..
Berikut deskripsi dari Coldwell & Banker

*PADALARANG PLAZA
*

DESKRIPSI PROJECT : 
LOKASI :
Padalarang Plaza terletak Jl Raya Nasional KM 17.5, Kota Padalarang Kabupaten Bandung barat 
Dijalur jalan raya dengan lalulintas yang padat sebagai jalan yang menghubungkan Jakarta - Bandung
Lokasi sangat strategis dekat Kota Baru Parahyangan dan Exit tol Cipularang – Paleunyi. 
Dekat Stasiun Kereta Api Padalarang dan depo besar Pertamina.

AKSES :
Akses dari Jakarta melalui Tol Cipularang atau non tol melalui Cianjur .
Akses dari Bandung melalui Tol Padalarang Cileunyi.

SITE :
Padalarang Plaza berdiri di atas lahan seluas 1,5 Ha. Dengan luas bangunan + 38.500 m² (Gross Area) dan memiliki konsep mix-used perpaduan Shopping mall dan hotel bintang 3 , dengan 80 room unit.

DESKRIPSI PROJECT : 
SHOPPING CENTRE PADALARANG PLAZA
-design oleh konsultan arsitek Megatika Internasional yang telah memiliki reputasi Internasional .
-design dengan memakai design yang modern dan up to date untuk konsep lifestyle yang akan menjadi icon baru di Padalarang dan sekitarnya .
Padalarang Plaza memilki 6 lantai .yang akan diisi oleh tenant mix terdiri dari brand –brand Internasional, nasional maupun lokal terbaik .
Jenis tenant yang akan mengisi adalah Supermarket, Cinema, Electronic, entertainment centre dan fashion , IT / gadget dan pusat makanan dengan variasi yang lengkap.
Kapasitas Parkir yang tersedia sangat memadai : 
Mobil : 311 lot dan motor : 200 lot.
Rencana Pembangunan :
 Tahap Konstruksi : Q3 2014
 Tahap serah terima ke para tenant : Q1 2016
 Pembukaan : Q2 2016


Cheers,
Trizz


----------



## 1lh4m5 (Jan 27, 2012)

use english..


----------



## trizztanti (Dec 9, 2013)

1lh4m5 said:


> use english..


really?
i have to use english ? 

check out my other post about Padalarang Plaza Project 


Cheers,
Trizz


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

nicosekadau said:


> Gambarnya kereeen euy...tapi lelet loadingnnya di kompi ane kang





nicosekadau said:


> Mantap sekali. Bandung saya tinggalkan 2 tahun lalu sekarang makin maju dan mempesona





trizztanti said:


> really?
> i have to use english ?
> 
> check out my other post about Padalarang Plaza Project
> ...


this is international forum guys... please use english OK

*Ibis Style Bandung, Finished*












Iqbal91 said:


> nemu dr internet
> 
> ini udah masuk ROH belum?


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Crowne Plaza, Bandung*



Bobotoh33 said:


> Ia kang gun keren kayanya si CPH klo udah jadi...
> Posting lagi yahhh..





Bobotoh33 said:


> 1 yaa,.sisa motto kemaren..hehe


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Intercontinental **** Resort & Hotel, Bandung*



GunaOne said:


> Kemaren Lewat...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*La Grande Merdeka Tamansari Condotel & Apartment*












Bobotoh33 said:


> Today,.TC nya belum turun juga


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*The Jarrdin @ Cihampelas*












Solarium said:


> Bye bye TC


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Newton The Hybrid Park*












Solarium said:


> sisa 6 lantai menuju TO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

